# Calibrating the iMac



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

hey everyone, I want to properly calibrate my monitor for print and web work. My computer defaults to the iMac profile. I had never calibrated a monitor before and I tried with the expert mode on, but I'd like to do it right, so is there a good source of guidelines in properly calibrating my monitor?

Thanks


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It's near impossible to get perfect calibration through just software. There's a review on some Hardware Calibrators on Macworld.

http://www.macworld.com/2005/03/reviews/monitorcalibrator/index.php


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Great question...
So for those of you who have calibrated your newer iMac's, which color profile most closely replicates the properly calibrated profile? i.e. I'd prefer not to spend the $200 or so bucks on a calibration system if I can pick a better profile from the given options and have better results.
Thx.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

NewGuy said:


> Great question...
> So for those of you who have calibrated your newer iMac's, which color profile most closely replicates the properly calibrated profile? i.e. I'd prefer not to spend the $200 or so bucks on a calibration system if I can pick a better profile from the given options and have better results.
> Thx.


The problem with that solution is that no 2 displays are alike. Settings on one can be totally wrong on another. The best you can do is go through the software solution built in and make it look good to you. If you're at all using your display for professional graphics/print.. spend the $200.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Vexel for that link. I guess there's more to it than I thought.

$200 isn't bad if it will properly do the job. I just wonder, how many of those who does freelance graphic/web work actually calibrate their monitor and whether they use software, hardware of both.

I have found that CRTs tend to show a darker tone, than of my iMac's monitor or any LCD for that matter.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

If you are doing print work, then you need to calibrate the monitor with the printer you use for output. 

If it's a lot of web work, then adjusting the gamma of the imac to 2.2 from 1.8 should help with consistency.

system preferences/displays/color/calibrate/select gamma 2.2/click to add new profile ("calibrated") and you're done. 

seriously, though, spend the $200 or borrow a calibrator from a local pro if you can. 

J


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

*interesting discussion about colour management in this forum*

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=49725


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

thejst said:


> If you are doing print work, then you need to calibrate the monitor with the printer you use for output.
> 
> If it's a lot of web work, then adjusting the gamma of the imac to 2.2 from 1.8 should help with consistency.
> 
> ...


Do you change your profile each time you work on a web or print project?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Also don't forget that cailbrating your monitor depends _heavily_ on the environment you're working in, ambient light, etc. It's a complicated thing to do it right!! I second the spend the $200 sentiments ... even a cheap cailbration devices (like a Spyder or a Lacie) will get you much better results that you can get by eye ... although they don't take into consideration your ambient light levels, etc.

Long story short, there's no easy "profile" you can select that will work as expected.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

acc30 said:


> Do you change your profile each time you work on a web or print project?


I use separate profiles for the different newspapers I shoot for. A bit of a pain, but it seems to make a bit of difference. 

J


----------



## 695Dark (Dec 30, 2006)

mguertin said:


> Also don't forget that cailbrating your monitor depends _heavily_ on the environment you're working in, ambient light, etc. It's a complicated thing to do it right!! I second the spend the $200 sentiments ... even a cheap cailbration devices (like a Spyder or a Lacie) will get you much better results that you can get by eye ... although they don't take into consideration your ambient light levels, etc.
> 
> Long story short, there's no easy "profile" you can select that will work as expected.


I agree with mguertin. I work in the print industry and we calibrate our monitors with a Gretag Macbeth EyeOne Display2.They are not too expensive and can be expanded depending on your needs. They also have the ability to read the ambient light in your work area. It won't compensate for it , but at least it will let you know how far off you are. In regards to calibrating your monitor to your printer - bad idea. Printers are not stable and one will not print the same as the next. Just like the difference between monitors.
If you're sending a job for print, it is standard practice to get a proof back to sign off on. This proof should be calibrated to whatever press the job will be running on and would be a very good visual gauge for you to see how closely your own monitor and desktop printer match.


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

I too work in the printing industry and have for almost 30 yrs. The amount of different files we get to print is enormous and should always be proofed and ok'd before the job gets printed. Nowadays there's also digital printing which most shops won't chase color on to keep the costs down. Pantone has an inexpensive monitor calibrator now that also takes ambient light into account. MacAddict had a test on it a while ago, but I don't have a link for it.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

Here is the link. I use it with good success on my 24" iMac. It may not be the best, but is good value for the money as it does adjust to ambient light. By the way can someone tell me again how to name the link instead of the long URL name?
http://www.pantone.com/pages/products/product.aspx?pid=79&ca=2


----------

